# New Sunburst Platy Babys!!!



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

So I had my female platy in a breeder trap and she shot out 8 babys the next day, it was so cool to see!!! I have them right now on the other side of the tank using a tank divider, and they're doing awesome 7 of them are by themselves, but the eighth is on the other side with the adults, still not eaten! It even come out of the blue to greet me at the front of the tank and nobody seems to do a thing to him, he's doing so well They're all eating crushed flake food and in a couple days, I think I'm going to try feeding them some frozen daphnia Does anyone else have this happening to them? They're about 3 weeks old I also have a female koi swordtail in a breeder trap because she looks like she's about to drop too Can't wait!!!


----------

